# Does he look like a poodle of doodle?



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I'm 99.9% sure he's a purebred poodle, we got him from a breeder who's registered on the poodleclub of Canada and on the ckc puppy list and he's registered with paper. Mom is a champion, dad is the son of a champion, but dad was not with them when I visited. 

Recently, I've had a lot of people say he doesn't look like a poodle, more like a doodle. I just ignored the random people on the street, but when the trainer, doggy daycare staffs and even groomer asked me if he was a doodle.. now I'm trying to wonder, could they be right? He is taller than a toy, he is 7 months and 11" tall, but other than that he looks poodle to me, but I'm not that good at distinguishing.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

that's because you don't have him in a froo froo hair cut, as pups when they are growing they look a bit goofy and unpoodle like


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Looks pretty poodly to me! Your groomer should know better. I'll bet if you shave that little face, you will see a poodle under there.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

He is absolutely a purebred poodle!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Shave his face and you will never be asked that question again I bet! He looks like a poodle to me!


----------



## StillLegs&Leashes (Sep 21, 2016)

Looks ALL poodle to me. Look how poodley that stance is! And his ears are set at the right level for a poodle. Like others have said.. everything in a teddy looking haircut or just a wild puppy doo automatically looks like a Doodle to the masses. 

He sure is handsome!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Hope these photo helps*

Your dog could kill someone with that kind of cuteness! What beautiful photos!
My friend has a standard poodle with the same color hair as my goldendoodle. She says she gets approached all the time by people asking her if it was a doodle. So she shaved her dog and now no one asks anymore haha. 

Here is a photo of my doodle 75% poodle 25% golden. He looks like a doodle when dry but nothing like a golden when wet. My dog's coat is a lot wavier than a purebred poodle. Maybe these photos could help. He hates swimming. The last photo is a unclipped toy poodle.

I also found this delightful article of two unclipped standard poodles and their photos just makes you laugh. 
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-3460153/Strike-paws-Incredible-poodles-skills-playing-swings-cooking-pancakes-riding-motor-scooters.html


----------



## Marcie (Aug 2, 2011)

Looks like a poodle to me but if you want to be really sure you could always have his DNA tested. I did that with my boy Cesar thinking he was a mix because I got him from a rescue and he turned out to be purebred toy poodle! Shocked me. I used Wisdom Panel.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As others have said above if you shave his face and feet people will stop asking you that question!


----------



## PixieSis (Aug 18, 2015)

Like the others have said, he looks all poodle to me too.


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Looks like a Poodle to me. Doodles usually have the broader rounder head. 

Rick


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

He looks 100% Poodle to me. Clip that face and those feet and it will be as plain as day.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

He looks like a poodle. Personnally I think you should shave his face. Poodles look so much better with a shaved face, in my opinion !


----------



## grab (Jun 1, 2010)

lily cd re said:


> As others have said above if you shave his face and feet people will stop asking you that question!


I thought this too, lol. But puppy coat time of any sort of red/apricot Poodle is a horrible time. I kept Brooks with a shaved face and feet throughout his puppyhood, but no one understands that puppies don't have a tightly curled coat. So combine that with what they viewed as a Lab or Golden colored coat and everyone asked if he was a doodle, lol. 

Compare this to Umney, who has a mustache (which could look Doodly, I suppose) AND a puppy coat. but because he's cream colored, everyone pegs him as a Poodle, lol. 

The general public is confusing


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Thank you everyone! With so many poodle experts from this forum confirming he looks like a poodle, I won't have to doubt whether or not he is a poodle or doodle anymore. But regardless of what breed/size/colour he will become, I will still love him just the same :love2::love2:


----------



## blueroan (Dec 28, 2015)

Bentley'smom...that is one very cute POODLE you have! He looks a lot like my Honey...she still has an unshaved puppy face as yet! And she is definitely poodle lol. 

Snow....those standards are hilarious, but omigoodness I want to shave their faces SO BAD! I can't stand that much face hair!!


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

I realize it is an unpopular opinion to not shave but one of the reasons we ended up with a doodle is because my fiance doesn't like the shaved poodle look and the frou-frou associations. He didn't they think they were athletic which he now knows isn't true. Had I known what an unclipped standard poodle looked like, I would have been able to convince him to get a poodle. I get annoyed about Lucky's eye goop and dirty paws. My poodle friend told me to give him the poodle cut and he'll end up looking like a normal standard poodle. So I took him to the groomer (who is overpriced but I've been going to her for almost ten years now, and best-rated groomer in town) and she told me not to get the poodle cut. She said that is a lot of maintenance to make it look like that and I'm better off just brushing him every day. He should get a shorter doodle clip when he gets older. He is currently almost 7 months. She ended up trimming his face.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It isn't all that much work to have a poodle clip of face feet and tail. I do Lily and Javelin every couple of weeks.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Poodle or Doodle?*

Poodle or Doodle? I know the answer but I want to see what you guys think?

Lily thank you for the advice. I am gonna practice and shave him when he gets used to the clipper. I love my wahl clippers! Been using for years on my other pets esp the Persian cat --I give him the lion cut in the summer to avoid matting.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Keeping face and feet shaved is not really a lot of work, and I want mine to look like poodles so all 3 have shaved face and feet.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow0160 said:


> Poodle or Doodle? I know the answer but I want to see what you guys think?
> 
> Lily thank you for the advice. I am gonna practice and shave him when he gets used to the clipper. I love my wahl clippers! Been using for years on my other pets esp the Persian cat --I give him the lion cut in the summer to avoid matting.



Poodle or Doodle? Hmm... I see a lot of poodely looks, but the shape of the head looks a little more dome like than 100% poodle, but it could be the clip. Also the picture looks a tad blurry to me even with my glasses on, but I will guess doodle, but more than 1/2 poodle.


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

Oooo you are good! This is indeed a doodle! :aetsch: I had a hard time telling because this dog has pretty tight curls. If I met it on the street I would automatically think poodle due to the hair. Sorry, the resolution isn't so good in the original file...much less my screen cap.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

snow do you know what % poodle vs. I assume golden?


----------



## snow0160 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Coat Changes*

Don't know because I saw it on doodle forum. I dont post just lurk from time to time. If I had to take a guess 75% poodle and 25% golden. That is what Lucky is but he is the only one with straightish hair. His breeder said he was the only straight haired dog and the rest of his littermates all have the curly coat. I have some photos. Photo 1 is when I got him at 4 months with mostly straight hair. The second two photos are from the breeder. He is the only white pup. The third photo was at 5 months. The last photo of him laying down was two seconds ago -6.5 months old. His coat changed a bunch and he looks like a muppet--maybe Grover because he is deceptively skinny. My boyfriend calls him "muppet" instead of Lucky. LOL His brother also lives in my neighborhood coincidently and he looks exactly like the mom with the tighter curly hair.


----------

